# That Crazy Relative...



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sure most of you have looked into your horses' pedigrees, hm? ~ Now, let's tell stories about those crazy relatives. Or any horses in general.


I'll start. Most people are shocked when they meet Freddy in person. They say, "Well, he looks so lovely under saddle!"
He certainly is. On the ground or in the stall? Different story. He'll give you snark; laying his ears back, baring his teeth (occasionally using them), and stomping his feet. He comes across as aggressive. (But don't worry, he's all talk and no walk. Mostly.) He charges people with lunge whips and parelli flag sticks (if you let him, or try to use them on him).

Well, here's his pedigree. It's really nice, actually. Lots of stakes winners in it. Hell, Freddy himself won a couple of goods races. But I still wondered when I first saw his pedigree where that nasty temper came from.
I then learned about Halo.








They say that a picture is worth a thousand words. But a story is worth even more. The ironically named horse, Halo was apparently a viscious stallion.



> One horse here that was known to be psychotic was *Halo*. I've spent a great deal of time at Stone Farm where he stood and the stallion manager told us a story about him. He had a man come to visit Halo and the man was African American. As they talked the stallion manager had to take a phone call and told the man not to put his hands inside the stall at and to stay clear of the door until he returned. Well, he did not listen to him and as he was in the office on the phone he heard a loud bang and screaming. Halo took the doors off the the stall and was trying to savage the man who had fallen over in trying to back away from the stall. Apparently he went to try and pet him when he came up to the door and Halo went for him. Lucky for the man he walked away with minor injuries. Apparently according to the groom at Stone, Halo's groom at the track was African American and used to use the rake to keep him at bay. He grew a distaste for African Americans and was not shown to anyone after that who happened to be black. When he was at Northview he was known to drown and kill birds. He killed several that were found in his water bucket. Apparently that also transferred to KY because the groom there told me he found a few dead ones as well. From most of the people I know who have had and worked with them, Halo threw very tough horses and some were aggressive like him. Sunday Silence was known to not be so nice as a young horse.





> Halo was just sheer evil. You could tell stories about him for hours. He snapped birds out of the air, and he eyed airplanes, too. Once went after a cat that wondered into his paddock like a cutting horse to chase him out or kill him if he caught him. He tried to kill his grooms. More than once. One thing about stallions that vicious, is they are clever, too, and just wait for the opportunity. I saw him once after a mare had kicked him but good, and if any stallion ever deserved it...





> I saw Halo at Stone Farm back in 1992 and he wore a muzzle on in his stall ... a groom said he did some heavy-duty damage to one of his handlers by grabbing hold of his arm and shaking him like a rag doll. I have a picture of him with the muzzle and if I can find a way to scan it I'll post it. He looks scary even with it on ... his eyes, especially.


Yup. That's Halo. Apparently Devil's Bag had a nasty temper as well, but not to that extreme.
It makes so much sense now, why Freddy is such a grump. You can even see the family resemblence. They all have the same eye shape, and he has the same ears as Devil's Bag.
























On another note, my trainer also told us about a thoroughbred stallion (I can't remember his name, I'll ask her.) she knew. He apparently bit the boob off a groom. Now _that _would be painful.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, well my horse is just from a long line of orangatangs...


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeez. Halo even looks like he has red eyes... Creepy. Great, now I'm going to have a nightmare about him...


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

wow!wow......creepy...... why would anyone ever want to stud out that horse? Live cover wouldn't work, he's prob try to kill the people...... they would never reach the mare if it was pasture.....hmm.....
EDIT
oh, and I traced my horse back to Man O' War, the Godolphin Arabian, Leo, Sugar Bars,Lightening Bars, Three Bars, and Poco Bueno. My horse is the one in my avatar, Chance. He is registered APHA.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing crazy in my guys pedigree.


Sire comes from one of the most established and sought after hannovarian lines. Tons of olympic medalists in his genes.

Dams side ain't so slouch either going back to one of the original studs in CSHA. Olympic medalists there also.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow that's acually quite interesting.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

I love looking up random horse's bloodlines on allbreedpedigree.com and looking at the old photos. It's shocking to see where they all came from.




















Those two above are both in this fine horse's lines...


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

dressagexlee said:


> I'm sure most of you have looked into your horses' pedigrees, hm? ~ Now, let's tell stories about those crazy relatives. Or any horses in general.
> 
> 
> I'll start. Most people are shocked when they meet Freddy in person. They say, "Well, he looks so lovely under saddle!"
> ...


Bringing up an old thread
But my boy has halo and devils bag.. As well as storm cat!
Thankfully he's actually pretty sweet! 

http://www.pedigreequery.com/skye+tale










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

